# Official Not Going to the Nationals Crying Thread!



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Yep, this is for those of us Field archers who aren't going to the NFAA Nationals. 

My excuse...as usual is *WORK*! But don't feel too sorry for me...I'll be on an island in the south Pacific!  Aloha, aloha, aloha...............


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Had been planing every since I heard it was going to be on the east coast to go, but alas, I won't be there.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Sighhhhhh i was so wanting to go but next yr Darrington, i'll make the trip up there again for sure


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Had been planing every since I heard it was going to be on the east coast to go, but alas, I won't be there.


I hear ya. I knew my trip to Hawaii was gonna be close to the NFAA Nationals Week...just didn't think it would be *THE* week. Oh well.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Can't go. Sure wanted to. Wish it was where it was last year, I could go. One of these days. I think I might enjoy it almost as much as Vegas. For sure more than indoor nationals.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

keyman said:


> Can't go. Sure wanted to. Wish it was where it was last year, I could go. One of these days. I think I might enjoy it almost as much as Vegas. For sure more than indoor nationals.


Your bow will be there


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Had been planing every since I heard it was going to be on the east coast to go, but alas, I won't be there.


Sorry to hear that Lee. I thought up until right now you were making the trip.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Where it was last Year? LOL*

Thank God it's in Mechanicsburg instead of Yankme. LOL. We have been 
planning on this one for two years. Since Watkins Glen is out of the picture
for the foreseeable future, the only other place to really get excited about
is Darrington. Hope we can afford Darrington next year in this tanking 
economy.

Jbird


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

brown hornet said:


> your bow will be there :d


lmao


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Sorry to hear that Lee. I thought up until right now you were making the trip.


Had to take some time off work back in May when my mother-in-law passed away. I have some more vacation time, but just don't want to put the rest of the office in a bind. We just went live yesterday with a project that is well over 2 years in development and have another just as big ready to start. Of course, I am very thankful I have a job and that we are as busy as we are!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not me......

lost my job in february and saved my play pennies for my son's graduation. gotta have the priorities straight. i did manage to shoot some with the crew at cedar river bowmen in enumclaw, wa. had a blast and met a few good people out there.

had i maintained employment, i'd be there.

for those goin, shoot em up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I am bummed that some of you aren't gonna make it.....

Prag I was sure you were gonna be there. I didn't even bring it up on the Hill cuz I figured you would be there :doh:

Md I kind of figured you would be MIA since I knew your situation.....but you will be missed 

keyman.....well like I said. You will get to shoot every target with me :wink:

monkey....I just knew I was gonna get to meet you finally :doh:

I guess I will have to make sure I have the CrackBerry charged and rocking for my buddies in AT Land :wink: I will post updates as soon as possible every day....at least try to anyway :darkbeer:

But no pics until I get home.....but have no fear I won't be going back to work until Thurs the next week so the longest you all will have to wait for the goods is mid day Monday


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Won't be there either*

I might as well join the crying. I won't be there either. Hopefully next year I'll be in a better position to go.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*hope to see a lot of PB's..shoot 'em up !*



Brown Hornet said:


> *I guess I will have to make sure I have the CrackBerry charged and rocking for my buddies in AT Land :wink: I will post updates as soon as possible every day....at least try to anyway* :darkbeer:
> 
> But no pics until I get home.....but have no fear I won't be going back to work until Thurs the next week so the longest you all will have to wait for the goods is mid day Monday




```

```
i'm counting on this... :wink:

i saw how quick you can start a thread toot-sweet ...:smile:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I am bummed that some of you aren't gonna make it.....
> 
> Prag I was sure you were gonna be there. I didn't even bring it up on the Hill cuz I figured you would be there :doh:
> 
> ...


Yep, keep us updated and yes...the pics can wait. Anxious to hear what you think about the courses. I'm hoping Mechanicsburg remains a NFAA Nationals location. Rotating that shoot around the country sure would be nice.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> not me......
> 
> lost my job in february and saved my play pennies for my son's graduation. gotta have the priorities straight. i did manage to shoot some with the crew at cedar river bowmen in enumclaw, wa. had a blast and met a few good people out there.
> 
> ...


Hope things work out for ya there rock monkey. 

Guess I should stop complaining about my constant traveling...fortunately I have a job. :embara:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Jbird said:


> Thank God it's in Mechanicsburg instead of Yankme. LOL. We have been
> planning on this one for two years. Since Watkins Glen is out of the picture
> for the foreseeable future, the only other place to really get excited about
> is Darrington. Hope we can afford Darrington next year in this tanking
> ...


Is this Darrington, WA?

I wish I could have made it to Mechanicsburg this year since it looks like it will be on the other side of the country next year.  Mechanicsburg is only about 8 hours away for me.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

Darrington, Washington is the place. This is a fantastic place. Beautiful scenery, lush mountain woods, and beautiful courses. The town of Darrington
really supports the shoot. We have shot the Nationals in Yankton, Watkins Glen twice, and Darrington. Darrington is the best so far. The only downside
is it's hard to get to for many. The town people rent there homes to the archer's for the week and go stay with friends or leave on vacation. Sounds
strange but it works out very well. We really enjoyed staying in the home
we rented and the owners were very nice and thoughtful. We'd do it again
in a minute. We anticipate a great experience at Mechanicsburg this year.

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i'm counting on this... :wink:
> ...


Would you be referring to the Hornet's Midnight FITA :wink:

Yeah I can post rather quick on the CrackBerry 

Remember the end by end update of the finals at LAS....I wasn't good with it then....:wink:

But as long as they post updated scores before we roll out each day I will update everyone....other wise it will just be scores of the people I run into....


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Sadly, not me....

I am thinking about Target Nationals, but the summer just moved to fast for me!

Why can't they hold this thing in Florida?

SB


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

thanks. im just waiting for the manufacturing thing starts picking up and the need for machinery mechanics picks up. the worst part is, is that it's an employers market. so many fightin for the same jobs.

i have to laugh at those recruiter commercials where they say employers prize your skills and experiences you gain from the service. it's a lie.....you arent nothin but another bag of meat.




mdbowhunter said:


> Hope things work out for ya there rock monkey.
> 
> Guess I should stop complaining about my constant traveling...fortunately I have a job. :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Sadly, not me....
> 
> I am thinking about Target Nationals, but the summer just moved to fast for me!
> 
> ...


Because its too damn hot and humid in Fl in the end of July...:doh:

and probably because you also don't have a place to hold it :wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because its too damn hot and humid in Fl in the end of July...:doh:
> 
> and probably because you also don't have a place to hold it :wink:



Hopefully we can get a few down for the NAFAC in December....much nicer to shoot then!

Yeah, it is crazy hot here and I am personally keeping Bullfrog Sunblock in business.....


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Was so looking foward to it. Set up vacation time, coverage @ work and couldn't wait... and THEN a terminal case of TP jumped me at the end of indoor. Trying to shake it but it keeps rearing it's ugly head. I've had to walk off a couple of shoots already. I need to find a magic frog for some wishes... be my luck, he sings instead.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

from the writings of Terry Wunderle in ARCHERY mag......

SHOOT FORM

think only about shooting with good form and thats it. score doesnt matter, aiming doesnt matter. your one and only conscious thought should be on shooting with GOOD FORM. the rest will fall into place





aquaholic00 said:


> Was so looking foward to it. Set up vacation time, coverage @ work and couldn't wait... and THEN a terminal case of TP jumped me at the end of indoor. Trying to shake it but it keeps rearing it's ugly head. I've had to walk off a couple of shoots already. I need to find a magic frog for some wishes... be my luck, he sings instead.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> from the writings of Terry Wunderle in ARCHERY mag......
> 
> SHOOT FORM
> 
> think only about shooting with good form and thats it. score doesnt matter, aiming doesnt matter. your one and only conscious thought should be on shooting with GOOD FORM. the rest will fall into place



This is where I am right now SHOOT FORM I am working mine real hard but I will still be at Nationals I am going to have fun!!


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I got ravaged both physically and neurologically by Lyme disease in 2000. Concentration is far from what it was.
Brain Farts are a way of life. Right now the trigger has a mind of it's own. Until I can put the whole shot sequence back into muscle memory, it's a struggle keeping the release from launching. I got "it" bad.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

aquaholic00 said:


> I got ravaged both physically and neurologically by Lyme disease in 2000. Concentration is far from what it was.
> Brain Farts are a way of life. Right now the trigger has a mind of it's own. Until I can put the whole shot sequence back into muscle memory, it's a struggle keeping the release from launching. I got "it" bad.


Wow sorry to hear that. I hope you can recover soon and are able to get back to it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Krys1313 said:


> This is where I am right now SHOOT FORM I am working mine real hard but I will still be at Nationals I am going to have fun!!


Your a newbie with form issues....not someone with TP. There is a HUGE difference. 

But I know if you hit that arm one more time you may be watching everyone else shoot or shooting with a mouth tab when that right arm falls off :fear:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> But I know if you hit that arm one more time you may be watching everyone else shoot or shooting with a mouth tab when that right arm falls off :fear:


Thanks the arm is healing nicely. :shade:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Krys1313 said:


> Thanks the arm is healing nicely. :shade:



Speaking from bitter experience, ice on the arm helps with the bruise. I switched to shooting left handed a few weeks ago and while I was working on hand position, I tagged my arm a couple of times, being on coumadin, the bruise that the string left was quite exceptional. Now, less than two weeks later it is all but gone.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

bein on rat poison (coumadin) sucks. been there, done that.

another option if you're into alternative medicine is leech therapy. gets the old blood right out.




NoVaArcher said:


> Speaking from bitter experience, ice on the arm helps with the bruise. I switched to shooting left handed a few weeks ago and while I was working on hand position, I tagged my arm a couple of times, being on coumadin, the bruise that the string left was quite exceptional. Now, less than two weeks later it is all but gone.


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Leeches heck, why not just let the ticks go to town. From what I hear, they are in abundance up there

I will be on coumadin for the rest of my life. Had a heart valve replaced last fall. Wife does not mind me shooting spots despite the occasional arm tag, she is however dead set against me sitting in a tree stand for fear that I will fall.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

NoVaArcher said:


> Leeches heck, why not just let the ticks go to town. From what I hear, they are in abundance up there


Lots of ticks you have that right. I had never had a tick before I started this fun sport and moved to MD. Now I am used to searching everyday I shoot and pulling them off.:thumbs_do I am not a fan.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok, sounds like you're starting almost from scratch.

forget about score and forget about the people around you. work on you in the present. dont let the 'i used to shoot this good before' thoughts get into your head and frustrate ya.

when i was a kid (10yo), i would shoot consistant 270's indoors(20yds at the time for cubs). i broke my bow arm elbow just before the outdoor nats in clemson in 76. now, my arm naturally over-extends.

when i got the cast off 3 months later and got my arm built back up(i shot a jennings super-t/split -t.....8lb physical weight bows), i couldnt hit water fallin out of a rowboat. my indoor scores dropped to the low 220's. took a ton of work to get past the frustration. i had that 'i was this good before, i should be now' mentality. i worked and worked. frustration cut back on my practice frequency to 2 or 3 times a week compared to every day before. my scores picked up and soon, i blew past my old pb and kept setting new ones. by the time i stopped shooting at 14, i had boosted my average to high 290's with one 300 game.


i had a VAD with stroke in 2002(the medical types will know how potentially bad that can be)......loss of motor function on left side. try to mentally cope with that at age 35. lucky me, i'm a medical anomoly.... out of the hospital in 6 days and healed with no detectable physical side effects......dammit, so much for VA disability on that one. mentally.....the jury is still out 



dont give up and dont frustrate yourself. change your frame of mind and 're-teach' yourself. let the scores come to you. just work on the form and shot sequencing for now.




aquaholic00 said:


> I got ravaged both physically and neurologically by Lyme disease in 2000. Concentration is far from what it was.
> Brain Farts are a way of life. Right now the trigger has a mind of it's own. Until I can put the whole shot sequence back into muscle memory, it's a struggle keeping the release from launching. I got "it" bad.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Krys1313 said:


> Thanks the arm is healing nicely. :shade:


What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes......Nothing you already told her twice:mg: I gotta tell ya..That arm really looks GROSS eck


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes......Nothing you already told her twice:mg: I gotta tell ya..That arm really looks GROSS eck


and she wonders why the 50 guys that have seen it either went :fear: or  or ukey: when they saw it.....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oops, clemson was in 77, not 76. 76 was in aurora, il.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hope the bruise colors out nicely. I had a cable snap 
(under the end serving) at full draw this spring. The string tried to imbed itself into my forearm. An arm of many colors was the new spring fashion. If this archery thing was easy , I probably wouldn't be interested in it anyway. As far as tick therapy, I'm sure they are always willing to help. But then the antibiotic I.V. leaves a bruise, so you really gain no ground. 
I found that by cutting back to 3 days a week,instead of 6-7 , it's helped get off a couple better shots before IT strikes. For now , I stop @ the first sign TP and stick to only good ones. I've never been one to be patient with myself in any endeavour.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Back to topic......*

I won't be attending either. Had planned to, had payed to.

But...... my bro-in-law is going through radiation therapy for cancer right now, and my sister has planned a family get together for him during the same week as the tourny. And, my nephew (and family) from California are coming up and staying with us for the week.

 

Oh well, have fun boys and girls, and keep Hinky and Hornet honest there Matty 

Cheers


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Oh well, have fun boys and girls, and keep Hinky and Hornet honest there Matty
> 
> Cheers


I make no promises.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> I won't be attending either. Had planned to, had payed to.
> 
> But...... my bro-in-law is going through radiation therapy for cancer right now, and my sister has planned a family get together for him during the same week as the tourny. And, my nephew (and family) from California are coming up and staying with us for the week.
> 
> ...


Wow, haven't seen you post for awhile.

Sounds like you have much more important issues to deal with. Hope things work out for your brother-in-law. As always...*FAMILY FIRST*!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> I won't be attending either. Had planned to, had payed to.
> 
> But...... my bro-in-law is going through radiation therapy for cancer right now, and my sister has planned a family get together for him during the same week as the tourny. And, my nephew (and family) from California are coming up and staying with us for the week.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that buddy. I am was really looking forward to seeing you next week.

We will make a run for the Boarder in your honor one night


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

NoVaArcher said:


> Speaking from bitter experience, ice on the arm helps with the bruise. I switched to shooting left handed a few weeks ago and while I was working on hand position, I tagged my arm a couple of times, being on coumadin, the bruise that the string left was quite exceptional. Now, less than two weeks later it is all but gone.


I glad to here that BIG Raspberry on your arm is healing, I don't think I have seen anyone with a bigger knot on thier arm as that was. But I am sorry to say that I will not be going to Nats I canceled my campground reservations last week because of work scheduling. Shoot well and have a great time.
Terry


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I make no promises.


Well, just be sure to tell me all the details then 



mdbowhunter said:


> Wow, haven't seen you post for awhile.
> 
> Sounds like you have much more important issues to deal with. Hope things work out for your brother-in-law. As always...*FAMILY FIRST*!


Much like the Northern Yeti, Eagle sitings are rare this year....... 



Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy. I am was really looking forward to seeing you next week.
> 
> We will make a run for the Boarder in your honor one night


Vrooom vrooom :becky:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

tabarch said:


> I glad to here that BIG Raspberry on your arm is healing, I don't think I have seen anyone with a bigger knot on thier arm as that was. But I am sorry to say that I will not be going to Nats I canceled my campground reservations last week because of work scheduling. Shoot well and have a great time.
> Terry


Terry,

I am sorry to hear that you are not comming. I enjoyed shooting with you and Rob at Buggs. 

It was a Big Raspberry wasn't it. It got real pretty as time went on. There was purple, brown, green, red, pink, blue... looked like a perverse rainbow for a few days. I made some adjustments and have not repeated :smile: Will you be a Massanutten this weekend?

Victor


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Well, just be sure to tell me all the details then


What happens at Mechanicsburg stays at Mechanicsburg! :zip:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

Moparmatty said:


> What happens at Mechanicsburg stays at Mechanicsburg! :zip:



This is starting to sound like a theme for all weekend shoots!! 
:angel4::angel4:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> What happens at Mechanicsburg stays at Mechanicsburg! :zip:


Nope I have a camera 

If you thought I posted a lot of pics from 2.5 days on the Hill....wait till I get back after 5.5 days @ Nationals


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Krys1313 said:


> This is starting to sound like a theme for all weekend shoots!!
> :angel4::angel4:


All shoots are on the weekend :doh: but this one is all week....how do they count days in Ohio :doh:

That is the theme for OUT OF TOWN shoots....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

EVERY day is a weekend when you're unemployed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> EVERY day is a weekend when you're unemployed


Or on vacation...which starts in 20 minutes


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

NoVaArcher said:


> Terry,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you are not comming. I enjoyed shooting with you and Rob at Buggs.
> 
> ...


I will deffinantlly be there on Sun but I don't know if I am going on Sat, there shoul be plenty of the BBQ leftover for Sun. I have been adding wieght to my bow to try and get it to not bounce around as much and it seems to be helping, I don't have it as heavy as X-HUNTERS setup but it is close to it.
Terry


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I just about had my plane ticket bought...and extra money stashed away....all I had to do was request my time....(time that carried over from last year) Due to cutbacks that "extra" time was revoked....thus cancelling my trip. I'm still bitter about the whole thing.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I just about had my plane ticket bought...and extra money stashed away....all I had to do was request my time....(time that carried over from last year) Due to cutbacks that "extra" time was revoked....thus cancelling my trip. I'm still bitter about the whole thing.....


and so am I


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and so am I


guess I can look ahead to Vegas


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Us either!*

Blondie, and I won't be there either! Can't afford the entry fees, can't afford lodging, can't afford the gas, to commute! It is a shame, sense it's only about 1.5 hours from here this year! Oh well, there's always next year! Seems like I have lived all my life for tomorrow, next week, next month, next year, etc, etc, etc! Sooner or later it aint gonna come!! Yes, I am crying!!!!!!!!! LOL!! We may come up Sun. for closing ceremonies?? It might add to my depression though, I don't know about that yet??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> guess I can look ahead to Vegas


well if you want to go this year....I AM F'n THERE


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pennysdad said:


> Blondie, and I won't be there either! Can't afford the entry fees, can't afford lodging, can't afford the gas, to commute! It is a shame, sense it's only about 1.5 hours from here this year! Oh well, there's always next year! Seems like I have lived all my life for tomorrow, next week, next month, next year, etc, etc, etc! Sooner or later it aint gonna come!! Yes, I am crying!!!!!!!!! LOL!! We may come up Sun. for closing ceremonies?? It might add to my depression though, I don't know about that yet??


WHAT....I didn't know that you guys weren't coming 

Heck we could have lined up some Brownell cases for you guys to crash on


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> well if you want to go this year....I AM F'n THERE


Hey Kool Aide!!!!! 






OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! :shade:


----------

